# lol dexter finalist for pro-pac pet food site o_o; vote vote!



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wow i didn't even think it was possible. hmm...just got an email today saying dexter is a finalist in the site for that pet food brand for the month of November
prize is a buncha stuff from the company...
and u can even get a chance to win 3 months worth of suply for free just for voting, its a random win for the voters :hello1:

PRO PAC ® Superpremium Pet Food | U.S. | Show-N-Tails

looks like the bloodhound is winning so far haha~

help me win! it would be awesome to win a contest like this once. thanks guys!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Voted!!!!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Voted!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks girls  hehehe


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Good luck Dexter! Just voted for you!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Voted - will email the link to my sister tonight and get her to vote too!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

voted! good luck!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

I voted! Feel a bit sorry for the cat with no votes yet though, lol


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Voted!! there is NO WAY that goofy-looking Fred can win over cute Dexter!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Reese and Miley said:


> I voted! Feel a bit sorry for the cat with no votes yet though, lol


lol! aw reese! haha...im sure the cat will get a vote in from that owners friends 

thanks everyone who voted! and thanks natti for passing it along. 

gah~ i fergot to mention what breed dexter was in the description...so mad at myself! :foxes15:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

jan896 said:


> Voted!! there is NO WAY that goofy-looking Fred can win over cute Dexter!!!


lol jan! thanks but lookin at fred's pic its watermarked as a photography place so im sure they will tell their clients, boo!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I voted for Dexter!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Pidge post on fb can people cross post to other forums??


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> I voted for Dexter!


thanks brody! :hello1:



Daisydoo said:


> Pidge post on fb can people cross post to other forums??


i just posted it on fb status hehe  the site itself has a fan page on fb as well. im pretty sure theres no rule against crossposting as it just says in the email to get ur friends to vote for u? i tried reading the rules and regulations but didnt find anythin about not lettin 3rd parties to vote


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

voted! good luck


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Goooo Dexter!! Voted for him


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I have just voted Dex which means Dexter and Fred are neck and neck with 49% each...


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I voted too!!!

Good Luck x


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Voted!! Dexter is up to 50 percent!
Cmon chi people!! Dexter needs you!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Voted for Dexter he's in the lead at the moment .Come on dexter you can do it .


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

voted.......


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lol @ the neck and neck comment deme!

Thanks everyone.!!! Oh man...i cant wait o see wha the reults are end of this month! Tell ur friends too! Hehe


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Voting..... voting.....voted!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Aust Chi Mumma said:


> Voting..... voting.....voted!


Lol! Cute! Thanks a bunch


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Voted, looks like Dexter is kicking butt now!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

cprcheetah said:


> Voted, looks like Dexter is kicking butt now!


Lol thanks cheetah! Kick butt kick butt!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I voted for King Dexter!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

when does the contest end?? says we can vote once a month?!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Voted go dexter!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I voted! Dex is so cute!


----------



## imadigger (Sep 5, 2010)

I voted for Dexter. Good Luck.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks all! hehe yea this contest is till the end of the month so its gonna be a long one. theres only 1 vote allowed for each contest. i just googled her photography and shes part of a dog blog with a lot alot of fans...so i wonder who will win! shes been in a buncha competitions before and won lol


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I voted. He's at 57% and is the cutest one.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Aw! Bella thank u so much


----------



## grumblebee (Nov 1, 2010)

I voted for your little guy! 

He's out in front with 51% of the votes! :hello1:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

grumblebee said:


> I voted for your little guy!
> 
> He's out in front with 51% of the votes! :hello1:


lol thanks so much! love ur username


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

darling Dexter's got my vote


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

We voted. Dexter is in the lead!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Yay go Dexter! I just voted for ya buddy! Good luck!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

i wonder how the website checks to see if you voted or not, cause it doesn't ask for an email addy.... if it is by your IP, maybe we can use a different computer (different network--like at work or library) and vote again  anyone checked this yet??


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks everyoneeee!

Jan yes it goes by ip  lol. They can also see where the link has been posted too haha. Dont gt too many funny ideaa *wink wink* or its called tamperin wif the system *wink* ur so cute


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Yay! Dexter is in the lead!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LovesMyPups said:


> Yay! Dexter is in the lead!


All thanks to u guys! Yayyyyy. Only a couple more weeks to go! *wipes sweat* haha!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Yay!! Dexter's in the lead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I just voted too, he is doing great bless him. x


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Dexter is in the lead!!!!!:hello1:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol uh oh, its really neck and neck now!!! haha~

thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

That was not a hard vote at all. Go Dexter!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks ness! Lol

Oh no the goofy dog is winning! :sad5:


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

I tried to go back and vote for Dexter again but I guess you can only vote once?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Reese and Miley said:


> I tried to go back and vote for Dexter again but I guess you can only vote once?


yea its only 1 for a location lol.  tell ur buddies! hes losing now  stoopid goofy dog! haha


----------



## kryzif (Jul 28, 2010)

I voted for Dexter! He's so cute!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Voted to....looks pretty close. Good luck Dex!!!!

Lori


----------

